# split() Methode für Java Version 1.3.1_1



## nautiLus` (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich verwende Regular Expressions (java.util.regex.*) für mein Programm.
Darin verwende ich die split() Methode zum Trennen einen Strings mit einem bestimmten Zeichen.  [  Wie in php explode()  ]

z.B.     das/ist/gut
würde mir ein Array liefern mit ...

[0]->das
[1]->ist
[2]->gut

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich aber nicht Methoden außerhalb Java2, Standard Edition, Version 1.3.1_1 verwenden darf!

Weiß wer eine Methode, die selbiges kann und für mich "erlaubt" ist?
Wäre echt dringend, 

danke, 

nauti

edit: falls es sowas nicht gibt, wie ratet Ihr mir dann, das zu umgehen?


----------



## Peter Bönnen (9. Januar 2004)

Dafür gibt's bis 1.4 keine eigene Methode. Für ähnliche Funktionalität lässt sich aber die Klasse StringTokenizer (http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/java/util/StringTokenizer.html) verwenden. Ansonsten ist eine split() Funktion auch nicht so schwer selber zu schreiben .

Peter


----------



## nautiLus` (9. Januar 2004)

So, es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Programmspezifikation veraltert war und man doch dieses regex importieren kann!

Damit ist wieder wertvolle Arbeitszeit eingespart weil ich nichts ändern muss!

Trotzdem danke an für den Tipp mit dem Tokenizer, werde ich auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf behalten!

mfg nauti


----------

